
Prince Charles declares Mumbai shanty town model for the world  - kqr2
http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2009/feb/06/prince-charles-slum-comments
======
bdfh42
He means that the shanty town is a great model for urban living for you and me
- not for him of course.

